# Cape San Blas and Indian Pass



## mrmyagee (Jul 6, 2014)

Folks,

I'm heading down to the Cape/Indian Pass area July 26 to Aug 2. I was wondering what surf fishing prospects will be? I have used drop rigs in the past with limited successs so I'll bring that sort of thing down. I was also curious if anybody has advice on top water lures I might try?

Also if anybody has advice on any other areas and methods to try I am game. I read somewhere you can fish from the old oil docks in Port Saint Joe. Anybody have luck there?

Sorry for the cornucopia of questions, just trying to get my plan together. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

when i was down there last year for the fourth of July..when it wasn't down pouring caught a bunch of whiting off the surf using shrimp flavored fish bites..both of the general stores on cape san blas sell it and will provide a bunch of fishing info if asked. Just remember the bp with the bait store in it has really weird hours and if the fish are really hitting good he may not even open up at all. For top water I used gotchas and mirrordine minnows..hope this helps

doggfish

your best friend you have never met.

after a hard day of fishing head to Indian Pass for those fantastic baked oysters:thumbup:


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

At Indian Pass there is always a shot at a tarpon on pogies if you can keep the bait away from the catfish. A cracked blue crab will get bonnethead sharks up to 40 inches. As far as sharks there are a lot of lemons in the area and big spinner sharks. The occasional redfish and trout can also be caught in the surf at the pass


----------

